# cannot read jpg files



## cpitard (Dec 16, 2003)

I have an old Sony Mavica Digital camera. It produces .jpg files.
I have 2 computers: 1-an XP machine (XP). 2-a Windows 98 machine (98).
Both computers could open the .jpg files made from the Sony camera. Now only the XP can.
However, if I use Photoshop, the 98 can read them on the Photoshop screen. If I change the files with Photoshop, and save them, the 98 still can't read them.
The error message is: "Path/File access error unable to read or write the specified file". However, because Photoshop can read them, it doesn't seem as if the floppy drive is misreading the files.
I've attached a file that my 98 can't read.
Can anyone help?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

A nice Kitchen,,,,,,,,how long have you had this problem?


----------



## cpitard (Dec 16, 2003)

I haven't used this camera for awhile, so I don't know how long the problem existed. 
When I attempt to view the files, in addition to the error message, a Kodak help button appears at the bottom of the screen. I don't believe the jpg files are related to Kodak, so I'm wondering if somehow the proprietory Kodak software is attempting to read the file, and not the usual jpg reader.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hold the alt button and right click a jpg you would like to open then select open with from the menu choices. be sure that the box open with this type of program is deselected and choose one to use to open the image,,,try imaging or paint


----------



## cpitard (Dec 16, 2003)

Using my Windows 98, holding the alt button & right clicking the file produces nothing. Right clicking alone produces an open window, but no options.
Also, I can read the jpg file written to the internet just by clicking it. But I cannot read the one on my 3 1/4" floppy, or a copy made to my harddisk.
This one really has me baffled.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Highlight one of the .jpg files and the hold down the SHIFT key and right-click it. That should get you the "Open With" item on the context menu. Select it and assign Internet Explorer as the program to use to open files of this type. Tag the box to make it permanent.

Alternately, you can assign some graphics program instead of IE but I don't know what you have installed.

If nothing, then get Irfanview (free) since it's the widely accepted standard for handling graphics files with the least hassel.

Here's a neat Registry Creation that will put "Open With" on your right-click menu permanently without using the shift key.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## cpitard (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi Zephyr,
That worked like a dream. Do you have any idea as to why my computer doesn't open these files automatically with IE, or as to why they used to open automatically, but not now?


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

That normally is caused by some program that you installed that has taken over the association of that type of file.

Normally holding down the shift key while right-clicking gets you the "Open With" screen and when you select the appropriate program, be certain to tag the box labeled "Always use this program to open files of this type." In most cases, that will return the association to the selected program for all following sessions.


----------

